# Southern Italy



## MEES

We hope to spend a month touring Southern Italy in May/June.
We will start and finish at Lake garda.
The only definat is we want to go to Alberobbo to see the Trulli houses.
Any suggestions of routes/seaside locations. We like small towns, lakes/seaside.
We have already visited Rome Sienna Assisi Urbino and Sorrento.
Thanks Margaret


----------



## aldra

then you already know Margaret

That Italy is so lovely

We didn't get to Southern Italy on our last Trip

But did 41 years ago on route to Israel

It was beautiful then

Aldra


----------



## Annsman

We went there a couple of years ago. The first thing is the further South you go the worse the roads become! South of Naples the motorway becomes a single lane as it has contraflow for about 50 miles. The speed limit is supposed to be 60KPH, but good luck with that! We did and was passed regularly by trucks and cars, all going into the other lane, crushing the dividing cones and having no regard for lane safety!

The infra structure of the surface is bad too so make sure you secure any crockery and false teeth! 

Off the motorway the countryside is very pretty and green. Remember though it will be starting to get hot when you're there. The people were friendly but expect to have to tip everyone. The person refueling the van, the waiters and anyone else who does something for you! Shop at the local small supermarkets and so on. Some places can be expensive so be prepared to be surprised at the cost of stuff. Italy has gone expensive since the crash. Fuel is as dear, if not dearer than here. But apart from the it's there to enjoy!


----------



## H1-GBV

In Sep we were paying €1.80 per litre I think. That was in the cheap outlets.  

We went down the east coast (some lovely little villages, some horrible built-up towns. Trani has a nice harbour; Barletta has the largest ancient bronze (but the streets are extremely narrow in places).

Alberobello is a lovely place. There is a super view of the Trulli houses from the church by the main plaza. At dusk many of them are lit up with garlands of lamps. The "hedge" in the plaza has to be seen to be believed. There looked to be some quiet spots for parking near the NE corner of the town.

Then we headed for Naples, going via Rionero in Vulture, where the twin lakes at Monticchio are worth a visit. We never made it to the beautiful museum, but it looked impressive. The action of the earthquake (1984?) is clearly visible by the old church. Parking is plentiful.

You certainly get to see the genuine places if you go off the beaten track.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## eddied

Come on down. You'll love it. Even if you've already done Sorrento/Amalfi coast/Bay of Naples; there's much more.
Paestum, the Cilento coast and National Park.Basilicata and the Pollino National Park. Calabria with its coastal resorts and the Sila mountain villages. The Gargano peniunsula in Apulia, the Trulli of Alberobello and Gioia del Colle of course.The Baroque of Lecce, and the Salento peninsula. And I coulkd go on and on and on. Just come down with an open mind and forget all the negative rubbish that is posted on here
buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## Zebedee

If you have previously travelled widely in France you will be surprised how friendly the Italians are by comparison - specially way down south.

Years since were there but Calabria was wonderful - Tropea in particular. Embarrassing though . . . we were the only two British couples on the campsite in a long queue for the visiting fruit and veg lorry. A huge man (who turned out to be the local police chief) heard us talking, practically frog-marched us to the front of the queue shouting, "_Step aside. Make way for our English guests_." - or words to that effect!

A very nice gesture and nobody seemed to mind in the slightest. Lovely people - I hope it hasn't changed too much.

Dave


----------



## Cherekee

Hi,

Thinking of going ski-ing in the Dolamites this March for a couple of weeks and then going down South. What will the weather normally be at this time of year?

cheers

Alan


----------



## eddied

Cherekee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thinking of going ski-ing in the Dolamites this March for a couple of weeks and then going down South. What will the weather normally be at this time of year?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Alan


  Ciao, Dolomites should be OK for snow up to Easter(31/03).
In the South March is very variable. Some nice warm sunny days. Some cool showery days. April much the same, but the warm days start getting warmer and more frequent. Temps March av.16/17, April 17/19.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## scouter

Hi 

Last Sept/Oct, freed from work and constrained only by the need to be home for our grandaughter's birthday, we set off from home via the wine festivals on the Moselle to Peschierra del Garda.

Then the main part of our trip, we wandered around the coast from Pisa down to Rome (Ostia Antica) Tivoli, Cassino, Pompei, Herculaneum, Sorrento ( coast and Capri) Paestum, Matera, Lecce, Alberobello, Vieste, Sulmona, L'Aquila, Spoleto, Perugia, San Marino, and back to our friends about 30km from Venice. Then it was back across Germany and home.

We used a mixture of ASCI campsites and sostas and had a great time. The first week or so until about the 10th Sept was busy and then all the Italians went back home to work. We tended to stay for 1 to 4 nights and move on a bit.

We saw more bad or impatient driving between Folkestone and London. We did pass through some dodgy looking places, but we passed through and found somewhere we felt ok in as we do everywhere we travel. We travelled out of season and everybody seemed happy to see us, campsites, shops, museums, ruins, we had a great time.

Roads can be poor, but the pace of life even around Naples was generally slow, traffic can be heavy, they can also be very very quiet!

cheers alan


----------



## aldra

twice we stayed with the Gypsies

once on a Sosta once on a campsite

Both times just a group of Gypsies and us

Lovely people and it seemed their presence ensured others did not stay

All the Italians we met in small village Sostas were so very very nice

When we left the campsite in Rome

They asked us to leave Shadow as they had fallen in love with him 

Now that is dedication :lol: 

Just loved Italy and the Italians

-Aldra


----------



## MEES

Thanks everyone. Alan it sound like our trip will be practically identical.

Sandra I have ordered the book from Vicarious books equivalent of French passion whick I understand is multiligual. We have also ordered the Soasta guide which I understand is in Italan but has GPS coordinates and map so Im sure we will manage.

people keep wanting to keep Lucky too but they dont know about the smells he makes at night


----------



## davidmac

Hi about 5 years ago the wife and I flew to Bari, hired a car and spent 11 days at a small b&b hotel(converted sheep farm buildings) near the town of Ostuni.We toured around in our little car and thought the whole reigon was wonderful.Lots of trulies beautiful countryside, good beaches, friendly people and not too touristy. Not much english spoken but everyone tried to be helpful.Now we have a motorhome we have talked about going back there but it is a 3000m round trip and south of Bari the locals do not give you too much grace when driving so it might be a bit nervy in a 7 m motorhome. 
Regards David


----------



## Cherekee

What is the A4 motorway north of Milan like to drive. Thinking of going Mont Blanc tunnel to the mountains from that direction. I have heard some tales about it. Is it true?

cheers

Alan


----------



## selstrom

If you are over 3m high toll €148.40 one way.


----------



## Cherekee

Hi Selstom

Blimey. We are looking to ski the southern alps towards Bormio etc and then carry on to Venice and then south from there.

We are just under 3 mtr at 2.95 so I will look again. I am happy to use other roads but it seemed a quicker way from Courmayer to Bormio direction.

Alan


----------

